# Sex Drive...



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Sex Drive…
I have been on here reading a lot lately. I honestly think it is my new temporary addiction. Anyways back to the topic. I have been reading about how some of the women on here have had your tubes tied. It makes your periods longer and in some cases sex drive lower. Is the outcome different if you get your ovaries taken out vs. your tubes being tied? 

If there are any of you out there male or female who know or your wife has had this done please elaborate on the subject for me.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

The reason I am so interested. I am currently pregnant with our second child. We both have agreed this is our last one. I dont and have never taken birth control because of family history with ovarian cancer because of it and my doctor advised against it. My periods are consistantly three days tops from start to finish. I dont have cramps or mood swings. I was and have been interested in getting my tubes tied for some time until reading some of the responses on here about bleeding and lsd.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I know this isn't answering your question, but getting your tubes tied is actually a fairly invasive surgery from what I've been told.

Any reason why your husband isn't getting a vasectomy instead? He could get tested again after the fact and possibly be sterile by the time your pregnancy is done.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Aye, good point Browncoat. I was originally going to have the vasectomy but our 3rd ended up being a c-section so she had hers done while they were in there anyway...


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Um no i have never thought of him getting work done!!! What does it in detail?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Marvel212 said:


> Sex Drive…
> I have been on here reading a lot lately. I honestly think it is my new temporary addiction. Anyways back to the topic. I have been reading about how some of the women on here have had your tubes tied. It makes your periods longer and in some cases sex drive lower. Is the outcome different if you get your ovaries taken out vs. your tubes being tied?
> 
> If there are any of you out there male or female who know or your wife has had this done please elaborate on the subject for me.


My wife had her tubes tied after our last kid (C-Section had them tied right then and there)

There was no effect on her sex drive, her bleeding did increase/become inconsistent after the tube tying.

A ovarian hysterectomy however is an entirely different beast.
The ovaries regulate the flow of certain hormones that will indeed have an effect on her drive.
Every woman is different though and none all have the same outcome.

My wife has her tubes tied and has had a hysterectomy (ovaries left intact) her drive is fine, and now there`s no period at all.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Um no i have never thought of him getting work done!!! What does it in detail?


From what I understand it's a pretty simple outpatient surgery. They just cut the tube between the testicles and his penis.

Vasectomy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










The red line is the cut.

Hopefully this isn't considered too graphic for the forums.. just figured since it's in wikipedia and it's not an actual picture of the groin...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Browncoat said:


> From what I understand it's a pretty simple outpatient surgery. They just cut the tube between the testicles and his penis.
> 
> Vasectomy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Yeah, the only reason my wife got the tubal was she was already going to be open from the c-section and they could do it all in one fell swoop.

If it hadn`t gone down that way it would have been much easier for me to get snipped.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Has anyone ever had it done. Would it effect him sexually?


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

My hubby had it done almost 3 years ago.
No changes in drive at all, no changes in semen volume etc...

I would reccomend the open-end procedure as less likely for the scar tissue.

He has no issues and it works wonderfully for us.
Please be sure he goes back for testing 3 months after though, I know of people who didn't go back/ or didn't wait long enough an got their wives prego 2 months after procedure.

They do it in dr office with local unles your hubby wants to be knocked out, then they will do at surgical center. Took like 20 minutes for my hubby. He loves it because I had to stop birth control due to libido/depression issues, and he HATES condoms.

Out of close friends and relatives I know of at loeast 6 others guys that also had it done and they are very happy with it too.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Has anyone ever had it done. Would it effect him sexually?


PS to draw out guys opinion I would rename thread something with vasectomies in it.


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

If your husband asks you to have a hysterectomy (even with a c-section) he is a total and complete A-Hole and has no respect for your health.

Hysterctomies are major, invasive surgeries that can greatly increase your cancer risk, increase the length of your periods, and mess with your hormones, also they are not reversible.

In contrast a vasectomy is non-invasive, takes about 30 minutes in a urologists office, does not affect horomones or cancer and is in most cases reversible.

I had a vasectomy done in 2010 right before the birth of our third child and have never looked back. I was literally RUNNING the same afternoon.

As others have said, you do not "shoot blanks", cum still comes out and looks and feels the same.

If your man is in the military he should have no problem at all with a tiny pinch of pain between his legs that goes away in three days.

Seriously I had a wart frozen off of my foot once and it hurt more.


----------



## flnative (Jul 16, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.yourcontraception.com/bi...ages-and-complications-of-tubal-ligation.html


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

flnative said:


> I did it and regret it. Lowered testosterone than before, much less semen volume, both awesome.... Still function fine, but not as simple as some say. The surgery itself was pretty easy, short recovery. The long term, not happy with.
> 
> Just one opinion. Others think its great. Just do the research before telling your husband it's no big deal...


I actually measured volume before and after and it did not change. As for testosterone, many studies have been done, none conclusive. The general consensus is that there is no physical effect. If it gets inside your head it can do the same thing though.

You can always have it reversed.

I guess the theme is that as with anything, you have to weigh the risks. There is no doubt amongst the half dozen docs we talked to that the risk of major complication is MANY times higher for hysterectomy than vasectomy.

EDIT: I mean Tubal Ligation, not hysterectomy, sorry, i think the OP does too.

Testosterone Study by the NIH Early and late long-term effects of vasectomy on seru... [J Urol. 1995] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you. Once again you guys have come to my rescue and answered a question that has been lingering in my mind. You guys are great :smthumbup:


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

You need to be educated about vasectomies though. This was 40 years ago now, but my father had one after I was born, but it healed and my brother was born a few years later.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Rockstar that is scary to even think of. I will educate myself as well as him on the subject matter and get tested for fertility afterwards.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Nobody was suggesting a hysterectomy. The issue is vasectomy vs tubal ligation (a laparoscopic procedure). There are no huge scars.

Also, your comment about vasectomies being usually reversible is off base. The incidence of pregnancy after reversal is about 60%. The theory is that, even if there is a successful reconnection, body changes post-vasectomy impair the generation of healthy sperm.

Similarly, reversal due to complications is not always effective either.



rider said:


> If your husband asks you to have a hysterectomy (even with a c-section) he is a total and complete A-Hole and has no respect for your health.
> 
> Hysterctomies are major, invasive surgeries that can greatly increase your cancer risk, increase the length of your periods, and mess with your hormones, also they are not reversible.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

when i had a c-section, i had my tubes tied, i didnt have any problems.

maybe 2/3 years is developed ovar cyst, my drive went over drive, on top of being in over drive.

now i am noticing that my period is 7 full days, and it comes every 21 days.

i have never been regular....sooo i kind of like knowing, but 7 days is a drag....

i dont really know what it would be like if i didnt have cysts, but i like it, my husband wasnt sure if he wanted a V, so, i just wanted to do it, then i got preggers....

i am glad i got it done, now, i didnt want any more kids, so now i wont. i would do some research on tubligation, and talk to every medical personal when you go in for check-ups.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I just went in for a double hernia surgery. Asked the doc to go ahead and give me the snip as long as he was in the neighorhood. My hernia business hurt a little afterwards but I didn't notice any change from the vasectomy. Of course, in my case, it's like putting a supercharger on a car with no transmission. I figured, I'm already on sick leave, doc was already monkeying around near my genitals, why not?


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I would not want it reversed at all I want this one to be my last and I had not even thought about vesectomy until they mentioned it. Againg your guys are great!!!!


----------



## wayne81 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would suggest talking to a reputable OB/GYN for options and side-affects. My wife had a tubal after our third child a little over a year ago, and since then her cycle has been crazy. She went from a 5-ish day period fairly regularly (when not on birth control) to up to 10 days. Here lately she has had them start, stop after a couple of days, and start again, then still lasting 10 days or so. She just finished her most recent cycle. Last week around the 4th would have been 14 days since the start of her period. It just stopped a couple of days ago. Not really the kind of record you'd want to set.

Anyway, if you are interested, the full thread is here.

I'm not saying I know for sure that the tubal started this, there are other things at play for her, but the timing does suggest that possibility.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

It hasn't been mentioned yet, so I thought I'd throw out essure:

Essure Home Page

It's a procedure similar to having an IUD placed, no cutting or surgery, and it makes a woman permanently infertile like a tubal. Essure seems to me like the female version of a vasectomy, only with no blades or cutting.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

I have had the "V" done and discussed the salient points earlier, but am happy to summarize.

First, both the "V" and the tubal are effective for preventing pregnancy. And both are fairly safe, with the procedure itself unlikely to cause life-threatening problems. Both can be tested for effectiveness.

Thus, my sense is the person who wants to be permanently sterile should have the procedure done. I had it done because I was the one done having kids period. Likewise, a friend of mine planned to have the tubal because she was done having kids but knew that if something happened to her then her husband would want to have more children in a future relationship.

These are important to consider before getting sterilized. What would you want if you lost your spouse or child? Do not assume that your family will sail through untouched by tragedy. I lost my mother in her mid-30s and a young child, both to disease.

If both spouses are equally committed to being sterilized, then you can move on to other factors. In that case, my sense is that the tubal ligation has more potential for surgical issues but the "V" has more potential for long-term side effects (I did a lot of research before going under the knife).

I had two complications from the V. The first was an infection that took six weeks of antibiotics to clear up (granted this could happen to either). The second and more serious was congestive epididymitis, which left me with significant pain for almost a year (and still sensitive nine years later).

After a "V" the testes still produce sperm and fluids that are now blocked off. They build up (causing the typical few days of discomfort) and usually the body starts absorbing that ongoing production. Over time, changes in sperm production may occur (which may explain why reversals don't always result in fertility).

But if your body does not do this, pressure continues to build. Eventually the epididymis ("E" from that diagram) distends where it meets the vas (the tube that gets cut).

I consulted with two urologists; they both said this is something that is known to happen. The first uro said the alternative to toughing it out was a reversal - not recommended because it's expensive (and not covered by insurance) and does not always resolve the issue (IOW the damage is done). The second uro said he had that exact problem, also recommended waiting it out, and said it can take up to two years to resolve.

The stat I read was that 6% of traditional procedures result in some sort of long-term pain issue not attributable to other causes.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Marvel,
I got a vasectomy after our last child. Worked like a champ. Your man should step up and do this for you.


OTE=Marvel212;736964]The reason I am so interested. I am currently pregnant with our second child. We both have agreed this is our last one. I dont and have never taken birth control because of family history with ovarian cancer because of it and my doctor advised against it. My periods are consistantly three days tops from start to finish. I dont have cramps or mood swings. I was and have been interested in getting my tubes tied for some time until reading some of the responses on here about bleeding and lsd.[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

I had a vasectomy after our 3rd. I was not really sure about it going in because of the finality of it. But my wife convinced me, and I went under the knife. It's been great, I was worried about sex drive, and performance issues some too. But nothing like that ever happened. She was very happy about it too and I was rewarded big time. It was a simple procedure. I went in on a Friday and was at work on Monday. I believe we were ' back in action' about a week later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

My husband is getting a vasectomy, he always told me he would be the one to get it done since I carried and birthed 4 children  

When I found out that my last one had to be a c/s I offered to have a tubal but then found out the hospital would not do it because it is a Catholic one..


----------

